# Seite einbinden ohne Frame zu erstellen



## pixelpark (19. März 2003)

hallo an alle =)

hab ein problem 

ich möchte in einer bestehenden seite eine weitere einbinden. normalerweise könnte man das ja mit einem frame lösen, der beide seiten beinhaltet. nur leider geht das nachträglich nicht, da dann die komplette seite vom system her nichmehr gehen würde.

gibt es da ein java script dafür?

also ich will eigentlich nur ein einer bestehenden seite in einem bereich (wie beim frame) eine andere seite anzeigen lassen.....so ich glaub umständlicher kann man das nichmher schreiben   

thx

pp


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (19. März 2003)

iframe?


----------



## pixelpark (19. März 2003)

mhh danke...hab was in selfhtml gefunden - ma schaun wie weit ich komm

pp


----------



## Adam Wille (19. März 2003)

Deine Aussage, dass bei Verwendung eines Frame dann "allerdings die komplette Seite vom System her nicht mehr gehen würde" erscheint mir aber doch relativ bezuglos und unverständlich - kannst du das mir/uns mal näherbringen?

Geist


----------



## pixelpark (21. März 2003)

also habe jetzt soweit den iframe fertig:

<iframe src="test.htm" width=200 height=300 align=bottom hspace=30 vspace=50 scrolling=no>	
Dieser Text wird angezeigt, wenn der Browser kein Java unterstütz
</iframe>

hab aber noch ein problem:

die scrollbalken wollen nicht verschwinden obwohl ich sie auf no gesetzt habe..man soll zum schluss garnich erkennen, das da eine seite eingebunden ist.


thx

pp


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. März 2003)

Mach mal in der Zieldatei im Body tag scrolling="no".


----------



## Fabian H (22. März 2003)

Mach in den header der test.htm folgendes rein (CSS, und am sichersten):

```
<style type="text/css">
body {
  overflow: hidden;
}
```
Statt _hidden_ kannst du auch _auto_ machen, wenn du willst, dass die Scrollbars nur bei bedarf angezeigt werden sollen.


----------

